# best full size 4x4 p/u on the beach



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

What do you think the best lightweight 4x4 full size truck is for the beach


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

This one.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Majek20V said:


> This one.


What an idiot!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Any with wide wide wide highway tread tires. Least aggressive highway tread you can find.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think it's a question of brands, like Sgrem said, it's all about the tires.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Any of the late 90s model Chevy or GMC Z71trucks. They have a good 4wd, the 305 motor has plenty of power, the trucks are light, and you can get a decent size tire on them pretty easy.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

In all seriousness like the others said, all about the tires and a half way decent 4x4. With that said, dodge puts some big wide tires as standard on their trucks compared to the others. Ive never buried mine on the beach.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

1990 K5 Blazer is my choice.

Factory fuel injected 350 and 4 speed manual transmission.

Tires are 315-70-16 Goodyear Duratrac


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

i have 06 tundre that is the best 4x4 I ever had and I had Jeeps Ford trucks and Branco


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

F150 fx4 4x4


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Brute said:


> Any of the late 90s model Chevy or GMC Z71trucks. They have a good 4wd, the 305 motor has plenty of power, the trucks are light, and you can get a decent size tire on them pretty easy.


This. My 99 z71 made many many trips down pins over the years. The newer trucks are too **** big.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

put limited slip diffs front an rear,


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Any 1988-1998 Chevy/GMC 4wd. I'd want the 350 motor and floor shift transfer case.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Old VW bugs, with baja kit. Used to have them when I was a kid, get stuck you and a buddy could pick up the rear end and go again.. Like the other guys said it's all about the tires.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

It has nothing to do with the vehicle, all about the tires. Granted, there should be a solid 4x4 foundation to work from (which most are quite capable these days) but again, it's the tires. 

My grocery getter Cherokee 4x4 became a flat out beast with the addition of a locker in the rear and mud terrains. My Super Duty would also make a great vehicle in the sand if I changed out the tires - already has a good 4x4 and e-locking diff which is surprisingly surefooted on rocky terrain.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*This!*



Lone-Star said:


> This. My 99 z71 made many many trips down pins over the years. The newer trucks are too **** big.


My 98 z71 ext cab rolling on 33x12.5 AT tires was the best ever. Literally 100's of trips down pins and never stuck. Always loaded for 5 day trips too.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fat fat fat non aggressive tires. (Aggressive tires will only bury you.) Racing slicks would be best even. Bald type tires.
Selectable lockers like an ARB. Leave em open.

...if you get stuck...as soon as your tires spin once stop....lock in your axles....and back up amd turn around. Lol


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

If you need slick tires how come all the sand rails, atvs, dirk bikes, ect at the dunes have paddle tires?

Doesn't BFG advertise the ATs as like the BAJA Truck champs X amount of years in a row?


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> It has nothing to do with the vehicle, all about the tires. Granted, there should be a solid 4x4 foundation to work from (which most are quite capable these days) but again, it's the tires.


I disagree with the type of vehicle not being important. With many years experience on PINS it is clear that the lighter the vehicle the better for surf fishing.

I have seen many big heavy trucks buried to the frame (or worse) in wet sand, areas where lighter vehicles were passing through without issue.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Lone-Star said:


> I disagree with the type of vehicle not being important. With many years experience on PINS it is clear that the lighter the vehicle the better for surf fishing.
> 
> I have seen many big heavy trucks buried to the frame (or worse) in wet sand, areas where lighter vehicles were passing through without issue.


Ok, I agree with you for the most part however I did state a solid 4x4 foundation is a given. Still, tires are still where it's at and I'm willing to bet those "big heavy trucks" probably didn't have the right tires for the job. :cheers:

The comment about slicks on the beach? :rotfl:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Brute said:


> If you need slick tires how come all the sand rails, atvs, dirk bikes, ect at the dunes have paddle tires?
> 
> Doesn't BFG advertise the ATs as like the BAJA Truck champs X amount of years in a row?


Sand/Dune buggy racing? Or exploring and fishing the far reaches of 60 miles of PINS? Try driving those paddle tires from your house to the beach.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Lone-Star said:


> I disagree with the type of vehicle not being important. With many years experience on PINS it is clear that the lighter the vehicle the better for surf fishing.
> 
> I have seen many big heavy trucks buried to the frame (or worse) in wet sand, areas where lighter vehicles were passing through without issue.


The reason I asked the question the way I did ,was I went and sat in a new jeep and the seats were so low my road vision was impaired ( I'm a shriveled up old 5'10 ) compared to my 3/4 ton heavy duty Dodge cummings 2wd that I'm afraid to take on the beach.
The honest sales person told me not to trade in my 2003 5.9 cummings with 198000 because it was a beast and would last much longer.
Tacoma had better road vision but felt like I was in a sardine can compared to the Dodge. Remembering I have to drive two hours to the beach and more to explore PINS.
For the money they want I can get a 4x4 Dodge with the 8 cyl hemi for less and have more truck. The dodge 1/2 ton feels a lot lighter to me after driving my truck.
Thought about a used Chevy Z71, but everything I found had real high mileage in the 97-98 models.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

horned frog said:


> 1990 K5 Blazer is my choice.
> 
> Factory fuel injected 350 and 4 speed manual transmission.
> 
> Tires are 315-70-16 Goodyear Duratrac


Now that is a beauty of a truck!!!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Sand/Dune buggy racing? Or exploring and fishing the far reaches of 60 miles of PINS? Try driving those paddle tires from your house to the beach.


Think you missed the point.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not at all. Paddle tires at high high rpm will certainly rocket you across the sand. Try them at low low rpm idling down the beach or from a stand still in loose sand....you will dig to china.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Tacoma

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

gom1 said:


> Tacoma
> 
> Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


Man of few words say's it all.

My neighbor is a GM mechanic and said you can't beat Tacoma.

Also said the newer Z71 has been simplified and has seen none come
in for warranty repairs and the Duramax tranny is very durable.
He said don't buy a Jeep, they are toys and require constant maintenance.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The bestest and funnest 4x4 truck on the beach is one you've borrowed from someone else. Preferably someone who has owed you a bunch of money for a long time and still hasn't payed you back. THAT is a truck you can really enjoy in the salt!


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> The reason I asked the question the way I did ,was I went and sat in a new jeep and the seats were so low my road vision was impaired ( I'm a shriveled up old 5'10 ) compared to my 3/4 ton heavy duty Dodge cummings 2wd that I'm afraid to take on the beach.
> The honest sales person told me not to trade in my 2003 5.9 cummings with 198000 because it was a beast and would last much longer.
> Tacoma had better road vision but felt like I was in a sardine can compared to the Dodge. Remembering I have to drive two hours to the beach and more to explore PINS.
> For the money they want I can get a 4x4 Dodge with the 8 cyl hemi for less and have more truck. The dodge 1/2 ton feels a lot lighter to me after driving my truck.
> Thought about a used Chevy Z71, but everything I found had real high mileage in the 97-98 models.


I guess I am confused at what you want for the vehicle? You ask for light weight , yet consider a Z-71 next to a Jeep next to a Tacoma because a man has few words? Then talk about a 5.9 cummins??? So far, the salesman that told you the 5.9 is beast and will last longer...is true.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

What is PINS?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

printman said:


> What is PINS?


Padre Island National Seashore.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

printman said:


> What is PINS?


70 miles of some of the best beaches in Texas. Most of which needs 4wd to be visited...


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Thanks. I have driven 30 miles of it with my family in my old Z71. I stopped and when I looked over the dune there was a tent that I guess blew away with an fully inflated air mattress. We played on that thing all day in the surf.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Majek20V said:


> This one.


At least his mirrors are deployed.

X1000 on tread. BFG AT are my choice.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Any of the new 1/2 tons with a good 4wd and set of ATs will do the job you want. I would make sure it has limited slip diffs.


----------



## Saylin (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't know about full size but the Crawl Control on the new toyota Tacomas is amazing


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

1997-2006 Jeep Wrangler TJ


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> 1997-2006 Jeep Wrangler TJ


That's cheating!


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

WOW! Hope you realized the can of worms this question would open up. I run a 2010 Nissan Titan base model 4x4. I trashed the BFGs that were on it when I bought it (not a BFG fan, overpriced and not as good as advertised). I picked 31 inch Firestone M/T, aggressive deep lug tread. I've run all over beaches here, except PINS, and have only gotten stuck once and that was in marsh, a tank would of gotten stuck and it took 2 trucks to get me out. My Titan has the option to turn off the TRAC Control (basically locks the difs) and it works just fine. 

How you drive makes a HUGE difference too. I see guys down at San Luis Pass sticking all the time when the sand is soft in 4x4 rigs because they were driving like idiots. I have to laugh when a 4x4 with big tires is getting pulled out and a Toyota Camry drives by him in the sand.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

That crawl mode on the Yota is amazing


----------

